# Repticon Raleigh, NC July 19, 20!



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

Josh's Frogs will be at the Raleigh, NC Repticon coming up, and we want to host a get-together at a nearby Buffalo Wild Wings. Saturday night (7/19) from 6pm-8pm, swing by and talk frogs! We'd love to put some faces to some names, and eat some wings with fellow froggers!

Buffalo Wild Wings address:

1300 Village Market Place
Morrisville, NC 27560


----------



## eazyezcape (Nov 29, 2010)

Cough cough.. Columbia. 

Glad to see you guys head this way.


----------

